# Diabetic counseling



## smeetze (Dec 10, 2008)

I need some help with what codes to charge for diabetic counseling in a group setting by a nurse practitioner. Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## Kiana (Dec 10, 2008)

Look at codes 98960 - 98962 or see if she could qualifiy billing 99078.


----------



## smeetze (Dec 10, 2008)

*Thanks*

Thank you Kiana for replying.  I will try those codes.


----------



## bboop1271 (Jan 13, 2009)

*group visit coding*

I also am having a hard time figuring out how to bill for DM group visits.
I have a physician that sees patients in a group setting to discuss DM care and managment.
I thought the appropriate code is 99078, but I am finding opposition to using that code.
The physician wants to use E&M codes 99212-99215 based on time.

What would the appropriate code be?


----------



## caroline75771 (Sep 14, 2009)

*Group Visit*

I'm having the same issue but in addition to the physician they also see a nutrisitionist for the remainder of the visit.

What did you end up do?


----------

